# Robin's getting a harness and leash...



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Before the week is out, I want to buy a harness and leash for Robin. This will be a first for him and for me. I like the idea of him being able to walk and play outside, but I have no idea how he's going to react. :shock: 

From what I've seen, when cats walk on a leash, they dart around. Nothing linear. Any input?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm sorry, I don't have much info to offer you, being a new cat owner myself. My two kittens are indoor only since I live in the city.

My guess is that Robin will explore by scent, sights, and sounds, so it will definitely be exciting for him. I'd be wary of any dogs in your neighborhood though, especially if Robin has never met any or has fear of them.

Is Robin's ancestor a bengal, savannah or other wild cat breed that requires outdoor walking? It's very unusual to see anyone walk their cat, so I'm sure you'll meet interested people, or those who'd do a double take! 

Just remember to keep Robin's shots up to date if you're going to expose him outdoors.

Have fun, and let us in what's happened!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Cats can vary so much in their reaction to going out on a harness and leash. Be prepared for the possibility he might freak out, but then again he might like it. Yeah, nothing linear at all - you will be following him rather than 'walking' him lol.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Take it slow - especially if Robin's been an indoor cat for most of his life. If you can get him to allow you to secure the harness on him without resisting, that's half the battle right there. This remains my biggest challenge for both of my cats. Although they enjoy the outdoors, they can't seem to associate the harness with going outside.

I think the message they're trying to tell me is they don't want to be restricted by a silly harness when they're outside.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow doesn't dart... he meanders.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well I got the harness and leash, we're about to go for a walk. Stay tuned!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Let us know how it goes! My hubby let Jack out onto the deck for 5 minutes the other day and now he constantly BEGS to be let out. We said no more but I told him he has to be the one to tell Jack who will NOT be happy!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

He loves it!!! When I put his harness on, he was squirming a lot, trying to get out of it. He didn't want to go on the sidewalk-too near the street. SO...we went for a stroll up the driveway to the back yard. At first he darted around, uncomfortable. Then, when we got to the yard, he perked up, smelling the grass, feeling the cool ground under his paws. He wants to go back out!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yay, that's awesome! Watch out though lol, he's going to be bugging you to get out there now.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It's been a rainy day! If it lets up we might try another walk! Maybe he can tackle the sidewalk...


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

bluemilk said:


> He loves it!!! When I put his harness on, he was squirming a lot, trying to get out of it.


Lol, I'm glad Robin enjoyed his walk so much, but I think tezster was right about putting on the harness. I'd hate to battle my cats! I tried putting a collar on but they constantly scratched at it, so I took it off.

Too bad it's rainy there today. Maybe the weather will dry up soon where you live? Ironically it's been rather dry here in my city--more sun, yay!


----------



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

Bluemilk, what type of harness did you get him? One of mine is fine with his normal H type kitty harness, the other one, who I would really love to harness train, has so far escaped every harness I've used.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, the sun is peeking out just a bit. Honestly, I didn't think he'd be so agreeable to all this! He just lets me put it on without the slightest bit of fuss! It's an H type cat harness.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I know Jacob makes the connection between harness and getting outside, I can't pick it up without being made to feel guilty for not taking him out. It's convenient because he's excellent about letting me put it on, but if someone takes him out and then just leaves the harness by the door I have to wait until he's sleeping to put it away. 

And just let him wander around with you in tow, he's probably not going to go for walks, he's going to go explore. Also be wary, he'll likely turn into a bit of a door dasher now that he's had a taste.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh, yes! He's looking at me right now, wanting to go for a stroll! It's a beautiful day sooo...  Robin is definitely a door dasher!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

A storm's brewing so all cat walks are on hold...


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ouchy  storms are no fun

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, too bad for Robin. My two kitties freaked a couple of weeks ago when they first experienced their first thunder scare. They were both up on the cat tree when the thunder sounded and bolted under my sofa. They came out after a few minutes, but after the second thunder clap, they stayed under there for the next 5-6 hours! Had to coax them out to eat their dinner, and were fine after (no more thunder, thank goodness!)


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Welll... the sun's peeking out, we might just squeeze in a walk!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

You have sun, we have a storm here! xD my cats still dont like thunder, Mystery sticks to me, Shadow vanishes to hide, and Ashes stays under the table. But when the thunder calms they like watching the rain through the windows!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, it's cold again! Robin's been hinting he wants to go for a walk. Little subtle clues, like throwing himself against the door. It's freezing outside. And...the s word.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

bluemilk said:


> Little subtle clues, like throwing himself against the door.


This made me laugh xD subtle enough for you?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

I think my orange girl would like this, but I don't want to deal with fleas at all. So we've only gone out into the hallway or onto the balcony. Sigh.


----------



## ecat (Nov 18, 2012)

Our cats are both occasionally taken outside on a harness. If there are any loud noises they usually want to go straight back inside. However, our older cat particularly enjoys the opportunity to eat grass. That is the main activity undertaken when I take them outside. It is certainly different from walking a dog... essentially you are following your cat around as they SLOWLY sniff things.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Guess who climbed a tree! We went for our walk, and Robin, upon seeing the tree in the back yard decided to go for a climb! He sunk his claws into the bark, and scaled up...up...up...!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Go Robin!! You get that tree xD they stand no chance against your cat claws

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Boy how do you get a cat out of the tree when it's on a leash exactly?


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

got my harness for my door dasher Pia and she sulked while wearing it. I didn't have to fight at all while putting it on. We went out into the hallway for a bit tonite and she stayed near me most of the time except when some people were coming up the stairs loudly. She wanted back in the apartment in the worst way !!

Other than that it went ok


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin took a walk down the sidewalk! For a while, he was so scared of traffic, we only walked in the back yard. I made sure he was on 1 side of me, away from traffic, and he was nervous, but walked as far as the corner book store!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It sounds like Robin is figuring it out!! You've gotta get a pic for us!


----------



## BarbieAnn (Nov 8, 2010)

*Harness*

I got my cat harnesses from Krazy-K Farm. CATS - Kitty Holster Cat Harnesses - Crazy K Farm Store It's a rescue farm in Texas and a gal has someone make them for her. They don't go over the head. You just lay it on top of your cat's back and it secures with really good velcro in front of the chest area and then two full flaps under the tummy with a ring for the leash on top. Real easy to put on and no struggle.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin seems like a completely different cat since I started walking him. The edginess is gone, and he's so much friendlier! 

Last night I was down on the floor with my tape recorder, recording some ideas - writing exercise- and he plopped down right next to me. Didn't make any noise, just purred quietly and hung out! 

His appetite's increased, and he lets me know-and keeps letting me know-when he wants to go out!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin had fun yesterday, sniffing the dandelions! We didn't see any bears!


----------

